# 2016 cruze wheel speed sensor.



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

It might be Part # 13586115......Acdelco PT2831 ....$50-70 ..Can't tell from your picture.
Or go to your local dealership?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

If you have a "pull a part" wrecking yard near you they may have a Cruze you can cut the connector off of for cheap.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Standard practice is to replace the entire harness. However big and expensive that may be.



Don’t bother searching for the connector. The only other options are to cut both the sensor and harness and install a new different connector, splice them together, or splice the connector from a donor harness. But at that point why not take the whole harness?


----------

